# Rhom??



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

I Just traded my 3 reds for this fish at my lfs, I am fairly sure it is a rhom becuase when I picked it up it has red eyes, I just brought it home and I cannot really see the red anymore. I picked him because he attacked my finger through the glass.


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Looks like a spilo to me.


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

I thought that too but the red eyes threw me off


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

I have the same exact fish there very mean, a great fish to own good luck. Ask Frank for a proper id. Could be a maculatus?


----------



## piranhaha (Mar 22, 2004)

looks like a silver dollar.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I think it looks like s rhombeus
A better picture will help .


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

ANDONI said:


> I have the same exact fish there very mean, a great fish to own good luck. Ask Frank for a proper id. Could be a maculatus?


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

heres some more pics


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

tis a maculatus or gold spilo


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> traumatic Posted on Jul 29 2004, 02:19 PM
> tis a maculatus or gold spilo


----------



## indecisive (Apr 1, 2004)

traumatic said:


> tis a maculatus or gold spilo










Thanks, the fish seems to be happy with a 90 Gal all to himself


----------

